# Stereo



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

any way to hook up small woofer and speakers to stereo to set outside when we are relaxin? doesn't have to be permanent, but I don't see a plug....
has anyone put in different stereo and if so why and which one?


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> any way to hook up small woofer and speakers to stereo to set outside when we are relaxin? doesn't have to be permanent, but I don't see a plug....
> has anyone put in different stereo and if so why and which one?


With out a doubt......it's called a portable stereo..........









You would have to route the wires from the head unit to the outside........ I don't think it's worth the effort.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Bill H said:


> any way to hook up small woofer and speakers to stereo to set outside when we are relaxin? doesn't have to be permanent, but I don't see a plug....
> has anyone put in different stereo and if so why and which one?


With out a doubt......it's called a portable stereo..........









You would have to route the wires from the head unit to the outside........ I don't think it's worth the effort.
[/quote]
yeah, it's what we were thinkin too. Saw a nice flat stereo at RS so will probably go back and get it.Rick liked it cuz it even shows the outside temperature, must be a guy thing


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

A couple of years ago we bought, from Walmart a subwoofer that we hook XM up to outside. The sound is awesome. We went to buy another one for the back porch 2 years ago and they did not sell them any more so we bought a different one that is smaller that we hook the XM radio up to. It produces some awesome sound as well.

Linda


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Are you planning to use a MP3 player as the audio source?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Are you planning to use a MP3 player as the audio source?


no, we are still in the dark ages and don't own one. I saw the plug on the front of the stereo for one though.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Are you planning to use a MP3 player as the audio source?


no, we are still in the dark ages and don't own one. I saw the plug on the front of the stereo for one though.
[/quote]

You could run a cable from your new TV set to that plug as well and get the TV audio throught the outback stereo.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Katrina said:


> Are you planning to use a MP3 player as the audio source?


no, we are still in the dark ages and don't own one. I saw the plug on the front of the stereo for one though.
[/quote]

You could run a cable from your new TV set to that plug as well and get the TV audio throught the outback stereo.
[/quote]
in place of the woofer and little speakers ? couldn't have both could I?


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Are you planning to use a MP3 player as the audio source?


no, we are still in the dark ages and don't own one. I saw the plug on the front of the stereo for one though.
[/quote]

You could run a cable from your new TV set to that plug as well and get the TV audio throught the outback stereo.
[/quote]
in place of the woofer and little speakers ? couldn't have both could I?
[/quote]

Well yeah, with a splitter you could have both


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Do you want to hear the TV outside of the trailer?

What are you trying to listen to Outside?


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

There also RCA jacks tucked up under the plastic surround on the radio.

I had mine out for warranty work, and there are outputs there, you just have to drop the plastic "pan" and get them.

Steve


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

We have the XM boombox that comes on every trip. I use the radio in the TV.... then put it in the boombox when we get to the site. the XM SkyFi II also has an RF modulator that will allow you to "Broadcast" to any FM radio, ie the one in the outback!!This way you can have the same music inside and out!!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> any way to hook up small woofer and speakers to stereo to set outside when we are relaxin? doesn't have to be permanent, but I don't see a plug....
> has anyone put in different stereo and if so why and which one?


A sub-woofer?... To put outside?.... While you are camping?

I love you, Tawnya, really... but remind me never to camp in the same campground! I have to listen to enough of that from all the kids cars around here. It's one of the things I go camping to get away from!

Happy Trails,
Doug

_Oh, a posting we will go,
A posting we will go.
High ho, the merry-oh,
A posting we will go!_


----------



## djdixon1995 (Apr 3, 2006)

I was contemplating speakers outside as well...was considering mounting two speakers on the plastic back panel of the outdoor kitchen. That way they'd be protected from the elements whenever the outdoor kitchen is closed. Has anyone tired this?

Cheers,
Doug


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> any way to hook up small woofer and speakers to stereo to set outside when we are relaxin? doesn't have to be permanent, but I don't see a plug....
> has anyone put in different stereo and if so why and which one?


A sub-woofer?... To put outside?.... While you are camping?

I love you, Tawnya, really... but remind me never to camp in the same campground! I have to listen to enough of that from all the kids cars around here. It's one of the things I go camping to get away from!

Happy Trails,
Doug

_Oh, a posting we will go,
A posting we will go.
High ho, the merry-oh,
A posting we will go!_
[/quote]
I was just sitting here reading this topic thinking the same thing. Could you please provide those of us who enjoy our peace and quiet with your camping schedule so we can be elsewhere. Suggest you but an IPOD and "personalize" your listening.


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

djdixon1995 said:


> I was contemplating speakers outside as well...was considering mounting two speakers on the plastic back panel of the outdoor kitchen. That way they'd be protected from the elements whenever the outdoor kitchen is closed. Has anyone tired this?
> 
> Cheers,
> Doug


The problem with this is it wouldn't sound very good. The space behind that compartment is wide open & the speakers could actually cancel each other out. You would have to come up with some kind of baffle for each speaker to act as an enclosure.


----------



## jbwcamp (Jun 24, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> any way to hook up small woofer and speakers to stereo to set outside when we are relaxin? doesn't have to be permanent, but I don't see a plug....
> has anyone put in different stereo and if so why and which one?


We had to replace our radio last year. Radio is mounted under cabinet. DH ran speaker wire up through cabinet and out through a small hole drilled right beside the mount for TV then down along the wall between window and cabinet concealed in a wire strip (Home Depot) then into the lower cabinet drilled a small hole in the outdoor stove case wire just stays rolled up in stove case, we have 2 small speakers that just plug in and sit on the table we always sit right there anyway. This works great for us until the kids decide to change the music 
because they want to listen to something else. All that work and I still can't listen to what I want, a small boom box works just as well and people inside can listen to what they want and those outside what they want.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> any way to hook up small woofer and speakers to stereo to set outside when we are relaxin? doesn't have to be permanent, but I don't see a plug....
> has anyone put in different stereo and if so why and which one?


A sub-woofer?... To put outside?.... While you are camping?

I love you, Tawnya, really... but remind me never to camp in the same campground! I have to listen to enough of that from all the kids cars around here. It's one of the things I go camping to get away from!

Happy Trails,
Doug

_Oh, a posting we will go,
A posting we will go.
High ho, the merry-oh,
A posting we will go!_
[/quote]
I was just sitting here reading this topic thinking the same thing. Could you please provide those of us who enjoy our peace and quiet with your camping schedule so we can be elsewhere. Suggest you but an IPOD and "personalize" your listening.
[/quote]
read what I just told Doug. who said loud or bothersome or annoying or inconveniencing other campers. We are not rude and disrespetful people. I take offense to your assumption.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Us older matured folks wouldn't even consider loud music or inconveniencing another camper.


I know you wouldn't, Tawnya!







And besides, I'm certainly not going to be the one to tell Rick to turn it down if you did!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Doxie? I can't say I know you personally, But, I would never have imagined seeing you at a campground with the Outback having tinted windows, on a hydraulic lowering system, spinners on the wheels, and the bass turned up so loud to hear in the next campground down the road. All the while listening to 2 Live Crew or The Beastie Boys.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

NobleEagle said:


> Doxie? I can't say I know you personally, But, I would never have imagined seeing you at a campground with the Outback having tinted windows, on a hydraulic lowering system, spinners on the wheels, and the bass turned up so loud to hear in the next campground down the road. All the while listening to 2 Live Crew or The Beastie Boys.


Ok, NOW I am laughing, the steam quit coming out my ears. But um, well, as of yesterday I do have an hydraulic system, well kinda, it's on the queen bedroom bed for lifting the mattress to get to the storage! that's about as wild and crazy us folks get!








(ps) cancelled the order for the spinners,will scrape off tinting, and switch to Pat Boone


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

NobleEagle said:


> Doxie? I can't say I know you personally, But, I would never have imagined seeing you at a campground with the Outback having tinted windows, on a hydraulic lowering system, spinners on the wheels, and the bass turned up so loud to hear in the next campground down the road. All the while listening to 2 Live Crew or The Beastie Boys.










Good Job Noble just what the doctor ordered.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> and switch to Pat Boone


Oh God NO!!! Anything but that!!!









Good job on the bed lift. That will be a great mod for you!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> and switch to Pat Boone


Oh God NO!!! Anything but that!!!









Good job on the bed lift. That will be a great mod for you!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
[/quote]
God? Pat Boone? I think they know each other!


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

NobleEagle said:


> Doxie? I can't say I know you personally, But, I would never have imagined seeing you at a campground with the Outback having tinted windows, on a hydraulic lowering system, spinners on the wheels, and the bass turned up so loud to hear in the next campground down the road. All the while listening to 2 Live Crew or The Beastie Boys.


What's wrong with a little BLING on the Outback........


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I have some outdoor speakers that I set up inside the drop down stove. Wires are always there, and the speakers can be stored right in the tray.
If you look in my gallery...you can see a pick of them in the background of the photo of my in the LaFuma chair...

Don't worry...I only crank it up to drown out the screaming children, the barking dog, and my wife.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

NDJollyMon said:


> I have some outdoor speakers that I set up inside the drop down stove. Wires are always there, and the speakers can be stored right in the tray.
> If you look in my gallery...you can see a pick of them in the background of the photo of my in the LaFuma chair...
> 
> Don't worry...I only crank it up to drown out the screaming children, the barking dog, and my wife.


----------

